# Quick Trip This Morning



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Quick trip to the coast this morning with son n law. All fish caught on Toby Hogan plastics.


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Ran down this morning wife wanted flounder for supper. Picked up a 21 and 16


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Went today thinking with this weather it would be good, I was wrong it was great. Did not find them until 7:45 had limit by 8:00 fished until noon and caught over 50 it was one of those days. Again all fish caught on Toby Hogan plastics.


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Went back today not as good as Sunday, took a little while to find them but had limit by 10:00 left at noon caught over 20.


----------

